# Universal Rock Walls



## Nero Egernia (Jul 18, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with Universal Rock Walls? Where would you be able to get them? Currently working on some new enclosures and would love to use them as a background. I hear they're durable, and from what I've seen of them they look natural and visually pleasing.


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Oshkii,

You should consider making your own. They can be a little time consuming but done right the effort can be quite rewarding and a lot better than bought ones. Plenty of tutorials on Youtube. My wife makes them for our Ackies and adds sand to the paint to give a more realistic effect as well as making crevices for them to squeeze in and hide and she usually provides an alternative basking spot.

George.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 18, 2017)

This is from the Universal Rocks website:
** Clearpond - MAIN DISTRIBUTOR FOR WA*
4 Kingscote Street, Kewdale, Western Australia, Australia
*Phone:* 1-800-222-010
*Fax:* (08) 93535285
*Email:* [email protected]
*Showroom Available:* No

The distributor here in SA is great to deal with, so hopefully your local is too.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 18, 2017)

The rock walls are great, my beardie loved them intil he grew out of climbing (aka still climbs but falls 90% of the time ). You can get cheaper ones online but beware of foam ones as they keep flaking off under the lizard's claws and getting everywhere!!!!!!


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 18, 2017)

I use them all the time, bit exy, but look great, very functional (climbing and retain heat well after dark on warm days)and last a lifetime. The old adage "You get what you pay for" comes to mind....just my 2 cents. Same panel, 10 years apart, outside all the time.


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 18, 2017)

We've made ours out of foam for years and never had a problem and that's with adult Ackies climbing all over them all the time. If they flake then they haven't been made correctly.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 18, 2017)

Well used too.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 18, 2017)

imported-varanus said:


> I use them all the time, bit exy, but look great, very functional (climbing and retain heat well after dark on warm days)and last a lifetime. The old adage "You get what you pay for" comes to mind....just my 2 cents. Same panel, 10 years apart, outside all the time.
> 
> View attachment 320949
> 
> ...


gee you have done well if they are 10 years old with large monitors climbing on them,I have central netted/central beardie/gillens monitor climbing them ATM and hear the scratching and think they wont last too long ! Just curious ,what part of the country are you ? Not your address obviously just general


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 18, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> Hi Oshkii,
> 
> You should consider making your own. They can be a little time consuming but done right the effort can be quite rewarding and a lot better than bought ones. Plenty of tutorials on Youtube. My wife makes them for our Ackies and adds sand to the paint to give a more realistic effect as well as making crevices for them to squeeze in and hide and she usually provides an alternative basking spot.
> 
> George.



I've got lots of enclosures and set ups going on at the moment so I could probably do both. I reckon I should give making my own backgrounds a go one day. I was quite good at pottery and sculpture during school days, if I say so myself. 



pinefamily said:


> This is from the Universal Rocks website:
> ** Clearpond - MAIN DISTRIBUTOR FOR WA*
> 4 Kingscote Street, Kewdale, Western Australia, Australia
> *Phone:* 1-800-222-010
> ...



Thanks pinefamily. I'll give them a buzz and see what they've got.



SpottedPythons said:


> You can get cheaper ones online but beware of foam ones as they keep flaking off under the lizard's claws and getting everywhere!!!!!!



I don't really like the look of the foam backgrounds that you see in pet shops. I did see someone's hand made background once but their sand goanna had dug a hole in it and had indeed scratched it up in several places!


----------

